# Homestead-Marathon Boat Storage?



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Does anybody have any experience with storing their flats boat somewhere between Homestead and Marathon to save on towing during tarpon season?

The couple places I called in Florida City said they need a copy of my registration and proof of insurance. Though they may have their reasons for wanting that I see no reason why I need to prove I own something, nor give some soft-shell criminal the feeling its OK to steal my stuff because its insured.

Evening and/or Weekend access would be required.


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

Not sure where your staying while your down there. The hotel I usually stay at in big pine key (old wooden bridge) offers storage. The place you stay might too. Or know a place.


----------

